

Show HN: Our app built at the Startup Weekend SanJose in 48 hours: Shout A Tweet - DFectuoso
http://www.shoutatweet.com/support/agtzaG91dGF0d2VldHILCxIEVXNlchjcHww

======
cj
Wait, what does it do?

It might be obvious once I sign in with Twitter, but I'm not likely to do that
unless I know what it is.

~~~
atuladhar
I agree that it needs an About or an FAQ page describing the service. I sort
of guessed what it does by the tagline "same tweet, same time," but I
shouldn't have to. If I'm right about what I think it does though, it's really
neat idea.

~~~
DFectuoso
We added a F.A.Q. <http://shoutatweet.appspot.com/faq>

Thanks for the feedback!

------
mauropm
I tried this, my gf announced our wedding shouting a tweet! Was really cool,
now all our friends know about it, everyone was like really excited about the
way we announce it!

------
andujo
You need to type the complete URL due to DNS issues:
<http://www.shoutatweet.com/>

------
Cmccann7
This project is awesome, congrats on building a cool product.

Wondering if there might be an opportunity for you to use this as a tool for
marketers to get a trending topic on twitter or for political candidates to
sign people up for their support?

You could drive some serious awareness if you had 10,000+ people all tweet one
message at the same time.

~~~
TristanKromer
Yeah...when I first heard about it, that's exactly what I thought.

~~~
TristanKromer
Granted...I also thought...wow that could be spammy.

------
allanscu
This is really cool. I think I'll have an a-ha moment later today with a real
practical purpose. It may be something to use at a sporting event or music
festival or to get a politician to notice a specific cause. Keep up the good
work.

------
IvonneMunozMx
Be careful... some followers think the simultaneous tweet was a kind of virus!

------
arturogarrido
It has been am incredible experience, from the pitch to this launch in less
than 48hrs. Thanks to the team for the effort.

Please, let us know what are you using our product for.

------
hkon
Cool, now all you got to do is fill it up with twitter drones and you can
successfully manipulate social media. Congratulations :P

------
therealmaimai
Is there a way where I can check the shouts that are waiting to be shouted?

------
xhumpty
Excelent idea, I have a lot of words to shout! Thanks to create this app!

Another feature could be shout in a speific time.

------
ruchi
Really like the design and logo.

------
omondra
This is cool. Good luck guys.

------
andujo
This project is the winner!

------
nallelygj
This could be so usefull...Good Luck! and..try to sleep after this pls :)

------
erik_p
nice job guys! congrats from the feelvox team :)

------
LucesitaPons
Good project!!!

------
richo13dmf
It's a trending topic machine,

~~~
ricardocg
Agree

------
therealmaimai
Awesome! It is really cool

------
Neovolution
Nice, i really like it

------
linaceballos
I like it. Good Luck!

------
DFectuoso
We started working on this idea on Friday Night, and its been an awesome
experience! We appreciate any feedback about the site, the idea and our pitch
deck ( <http://www.slideshare.net/DFectuoso1/shoutatweet2> ).

We are presenting at 6:30ish, so any feedback is awesome!

~~~
dwynings
\- get rid of the Comic Sans in the presentation

\- move the title of the slides to the top left

\- move the logo of the slides to the bottom left or right or delete entirely

\- The business model slide needs work. Showing the entire business model
canvas is overkill.

------
jossso
very nice program

------
angielopez
Awesome... Nice job (:

------
jadelriog
Fantastic idea, good job guys, keep going!!

------
LauraDark
Buena suerte y todo el éxito del mundo!! =)

------
JCdelValle
Totally agree w/ the comments. It's a nice job! :D

